# Exterior Door and Uneven Wall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That would be out of plumb, not level.
What type siding do you have? 
What's so special about the wall coverings?

As a rule no matter what you have to do that door have to be installed plumb and level or it will always try to close open on it's own and the exposures will be off.
I always just make my own extention jambs to account for out of plumb walls.


----------



## Tham (May 27, 2012)

I kind of disagree. I would go with the walls on an exterior door.

Tham


----------



## TheCamper (Dec 4, 2009)

*Level and Plumb*

Always install the door level and plumb. Make up the difference in installing an extension jamb cut from 0" to whatever you need to have the jamb flush with the interior surface. If the jamb then extends too far outside rip a piece of wood to back the exterior trim. You may also want to have the jamb on the inside extend beyond the wall finish as necessary and rip a piece of wood to back the trim on the inside. You want to have your door not bind against the extension jamb. 
If the above is confusing, just install the door level and plumb and then you will figure out the rest. good luck.


----------



## dcase84 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I meant, out of plumb!

I have vinyl siding and currently I have it installed with the brickmould flush with the sheeting at the top, and kicked out at the bottom to get it at true plumb.

I'll be residing in the spring so I'm not too worried about making it look perfect on the outside, I'll get to that, but the inside is going to be a nightmare. 

I have some cement board going up on the inside, right over the drywall.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You need to cut a wedged shaped piece of wood for the brick moulding to sit againt so there's no air and water leaks.
Cement board over sheetrock
Why?

Not sure why you think it's such a night mare? Just get the door installed butt the jamb extention up againt the jamb, and scribe a line along the outline of the wall on the extention. Just cut along the line. Sand it and install it.


----------



## Tham (May 27, 2012)

If you have to rip custom jamb extensions anyway you can rip them to what you need. Jamb extensions on the hinge side kinda suck though.

tham


----------

